# BFP. Please stick Eggy!!



## NikiJJones

I was too scared to do this yesterday, but an taking the plunge now.
I was 14DPO yesterday with temps rocketing, and tested and got 2 :bfp:s!!!
I am delighted!!!!:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
But also very scared! I MCed in May and so am really paranoid it might happen again, so send me all the sticky vibes you can.
The great thing is I was due my Lap and Dye next Wednesday, so all going well, I get to avoid that.
:dust: to all you lovely ladies out there. You ALL deserve your :bfp:s and beautiful babies!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!! Lots of sticky!! :dust:


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG !! Congrats Niki!!! 

Have a H&H 9 months and tonnes of sticky :dust:

x


----------



## wishingonastar

congratulations hun x


----------



## kaygeebee

Huge congrats! :happydance:

Praying it's a sticky!!


----------



## Lois

:happydance: Congratulations!! :happydance: Lots of sticky thoughts coming your way!

Lx


----------



## tink

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
well done Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:
i really hope its a sticky for you! x


----------



## yaya

So happy for you Nikki! Congrats again hun! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## tansey

YAY! You announced it! So happy for you xx


----------



## hopeful4baby

Niki!!!

I was going to be your laparoscopy buddy, but I'm overjoyed you won't!! All the best!!!


----------



## Belle

congrats nikki. xx


----------



## DaniGirl

Yippee!! I'm sooo happy for you!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## yaya

Still feeling chuffed for you Nikki!! xx


----------



## Pux

Congrats!


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: CONGRATS!!! 

Sending bucket loads of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## tillymum

Fantastic news, wishing you the stickiest of sticky beans and a healty and happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: loads of sticky dust coming your way. I am so happy for you.


----------



## Lilly123

wow - thats fantastic news!!!!!! Yipeee!!!!! So so happy for u!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Congratulations!! Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months and sticky bean!


----------



## shalagirl

Many congratulations on ur news - really hoping its a sticky bean for you. All the best for the future.


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks for all the lovely messages and sticky vibes girls!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:

:thumbup::laugh2::yipee::yipee::wohoo:

:wohoo::loopy::loopy:


Congratulations HUnni pie!!!!


----------



## Barneyboo

:dance:Yipee! Here's to a happyand healthy 9months babe!!! :dance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Super !!


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats! That is awesome news!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:yipee: so pleased for u, here's some sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Cannot believe I missed this!! I am so incredibly pleased for you, wishing you all the very best and I pray to God that this little beany is made of superglue x :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations!
Lots of stickkkkkkky!!!


----------



## todteach

*I am so excited for you!* :yipee:congrats!:yipee:


----------



## superp123

Congrats hun! Hope you have a very h&h 9mths. Stick bean stick!!!! 
P


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## pinkmac85

Sending big congrats your way!! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## SJK

so so pleased for you, have a h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## shmoo75

I wanted to post my congratulations on your :bfp: announcemount. I am so so so happy for you hun. This will make Jan more bearable now for you. Sticky vibes and :hugs::hugs::hug::hug::hugs::hugs: to you


----------



## krissi

Congrats hunni xx


----------



## Tory123

Congratulations thats excellent news x


----------



## NickyT75

Cogratulations again babe xx


----------



## Logiebear

Loads of sticky vibes and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you and your bean xxx

https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Awesome news!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ktsl123

congratulations!


----------



## Miyah

Aww fantastic news!!!!!

STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY!!!!

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


I will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

M x


----------



## Newbie77

Ohhhhh Niki, just logged on as been having computers issues this past fortnight and what wonderful news to read, this is amazing, well done hun. Hope this is a super sticky bean - congratulations!!!

xxxx.


----------



## 1st_baby

Congrats Hun!!


----------



## Lyns

OMG...how fantastic hunny. Congratualtions! 

Sooooo pleased for you! Looking forward to some fun in first tri! xx:hugs:xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## Omi

Ive already said it but i'll say it again!! *Congrats* hun! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months and tons of baby and stickydust!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug::hug::hug:, Omi xxx


----------



## morayo

congrats hun, wishu a successful 8mnts left


----------



## HAYS

Congrats hun!!!! Sticky vibes coming your way
xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Oh NikiJJones, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!!

I just popped on to see if there had been any new announcements and I saw your name and started beaming!!!!:happydance::happydance:

so so chuffed that you caught the eggy, so am sending super dooper gluey, sticky vibes to you. Hoping it sticks for you!!! Hope DH is over the moon too.

Big big big sticky :hug:


----------



## JLS

congrats!:happydance:x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhhhhh Niki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im so over the moon for you babes!!!!!

Sending you all my love and tonnes of super sticky baby glue!!!!!



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Puddleduck

:yipee: Many congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: ​


----------



## pixielou

Oh my gosh Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so sorry, I just posted you a pm about your lap op which was supposed to be yesterday, then afterwards looked down at your ticker and saw that you have got a bfp!

Congartulations hun, that's fantastic news, as hopeful said I was looking foward to being lap buddies but even happier now that you have bfp.

Keep in touch and take care!
X


----------



## wantababybump

Just seen this now! Congratulations hun!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## akamummy

:bfp: YAY!!!!!!! You made it hun! Welcome to the club sweet pea! I hope you have a H&H 9 months! Praying its a sticky one for you!:winkwink: You and Omi ...YES!!!!.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emie

:happydance::happydance:
congrats hun....on your :bfp:


----------

